# Another first timer to France



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

After 4 years of motorhome ownership we have decided to find out what all the fuss is about and finally booked for 15 days in France leaving in a couple of weeks.

I am sure most mhf members are on a commision from the French tourist board because all the glowing reviews on here have made it impossible to resist. :lol: 

I have ordered ''All the Aires'' from vicarious books,got my mains electric cables sorted,beam benders,etc... after reading all the advice on here.

We intend to go to the west coast not booking anywhere hopefully reaching the La Rochelle area and make our way up the coast towards Mont St Michel and then home,hope I'm not being too ambitious with the mileage.

I think that is the way to tour with a motorhome,having been a caravanner for 20 years in a previous life it would have been difficult to do this type of itinerary when tugging.

If anyone has any recommendations for a ''must see'' in this area please let me know.

Is it worth taking the bikes?And are there many wi-fi areas as I know the dongle can get expensive abroad,finally is it best to take cash or use a visa debit card(I assume the card will be accepted at most service stations) 

Looking forward to it,missing all the election fever and will do a write up when we get back


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

No don't go as you will only come back and tell even more people how 

good it is. I would take the bikes.

Have a great time

joe


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*France*

Hi

Take the bikes for sure.

Reference the cash, do you have a Nationwide debit card or another one that may well apply various fees and charges? If you have a Nationwide debit card, then take that, but with some cash to cover for emergencies, broken cash machines and so on. Nationwide debit card is fee free for both withdrawals and shop payments in Europe. The majority of other cards will sting you for a fee - upto 5% in some cases.

Russell


----------



## neilmac (Dec 31, 2008)

Yep, take the bikes (although we don't use ours much)

McDonalds car parks for free wifi works for us as they are just about anywhere en route.

You'll have a great time.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Always have a back up site where you can go as these Aires especially on the coast do get full instantly!

Also get some euroine coins as well - consider using municipal campsites as they are good value for money if you want a really good shower and a freshen up the van half way through - we tend to do that and change bedlinen etc. Not wash it just change it - we take the vac with us.

Try an ABC tour (another bluddy chateau) they great. First stop could be Chateau du Gandspette gets you used to driving in France and is about 3/4 hour from Calais. Site is €19 a nite but a good first or last stop.

Greenie


----------



## goldi (Feb 4, 2009)

Afternoon all,


Just remember the peage can be expensive .



bonne route.




norm


----------



## framptoncottrell (Jan 6, 2006)

We've just returned from Normandy and, although it was cold, it was a lovely trip.
We aren't 'Aires' types though we have occasionally used them. We stayed on either ACSI discounted sites or municipal ones and they were fine. We didn't book and were only disappointed in Rouen where the municipal site, which was due to open on Easter Sunday, still had the builders in. Instead we stayed just outside at a lovely, quiet municipal site at Pont de Larche, which was Plan B.

We stayed at the commercial site at Mont-St-Michel which offers 10% discount for CCI card holders. It is an easy 2 kilometer walk to the Abbey. The Aire at Mont-St-Michel was very crowded and has no facilities whatsoever.

You don't say how you are crossing the Channel. We crossed by LD Lines Dover-Boulogne. The drive from Mont-St-Michel to Boulogne is very long and then we had the drive home from Dover. If I did it again I'd stay overnight in the Amiens/Abbeville area.

Watch out for the Autoroute tolls - they can be quite expensive. If you have an appropriate SatNav it's worth setting it to choose Toll free routes. If you go toll-free you'll get a lot of practice at French roundabouts and spotting village entry signs where the strictly-enforced 50 kph speed limits start and end. Nobody speeds in France, as far as I could see, which seems to imply that the penalties are swift and severe.

Have a great time - the French are lovely and really appreciate you as a visitor, especially if you try out your GCSE French on them.

Dr (musical, not medical) Roy


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Good to hear your going to give it a try!

If you're going to La Rochelle I would not miss out on popping over the bridge to Ile de Re. We spent a blissfull 3 days there last year. A wonderful area for cycling. More bikes than cars on the island!

What are you going to do with the dogs?

Enjoy


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Thanks for all your replies,some very useful information there.

I haven't decided whether to use the Motorways and the toll roads yet.We are in no particular hurry and want to enjoy the scenery on the journey and getting a feel for rural France.

I wonder if it would be considerably quicker and how much the peages are.We will definitely take the bikes,sounds like France is ideally suited for cycling.

The dogs are going in kennels unfortunately and we will miss them  .It would be great if we could leave them with someone but they are both terriers and not easy dogs to look after-Ky wants to attack all large male dogs and Megan wants to root out all the vermin and rodents for miles around :roll: 

If we enjoy the trip so much then we will get them both a pet passport for the next time and take them with us,they both love it in the van


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

We've also just returned from a fortnight in Normandy, but ours was a tour around the coast - from chalk cliffs to harbours to "Normandy beaches" to granite cliffs to sand dunes! We were concentrating on walking routes, but cycling's good - French drivers are much more considerate to cyclists, on the whole!

If you're taking a laptop then it might be worth purchasing the info from http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm - it's updated every 6 months, but unfortunately the google maps don't come with it! We use it together with the Vicarious book when deciding where to go next - &, like many others, mix Aires in with campsites (ACSI & municipals mainly).

Money? We use a Caxton pre-loaded euro Mastercard, top it up by texting when it gets low (spreadsheet on laptop comes in handy!), no fees at ATMs & no problems in supermarkets etc.

Roads? We've only used a peage by accident (then it cost 60 cents to get off & I didn't have the right change!!) - the other roads are fast enough & more interesting.


----------



## pkc (Oct 6, 2008)

*French tolls*

Hi steve,

www.frenchleave.com

Try this site for info on toll charges.

I always use the N roads the traffic is much lighter than in the UK,
I would avoid overnighting on the peage, or in close proximity to the larger towns.
Other than that just go for it and you will see why we love French travel.
Regards PKC.


----------



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

hiker said:


> Money? We use a Caxton pre-loaded euro Mastercard, top it up by texting when it gets low (spreadsheet on laptop comes in handy!), no fees at ATMs & no problems in supermarkets etc.
> quote]
> 
> Just been thinking about getting a pre loaded credit card but can't decide on which one to go for .As far as I can see the best of the bunch are Fair FX , Caxton and Travalex cash passport.
> ...


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Unless you have a desire (and vehicle) to travel very quickly, definitely give the toll routes a miss; fines are on the spot and start at €60 and rise dependant on amount over the limit, if you're caught and claim not to have the cash the Gendarme will escort you to the nearest cash point to assist you getting the funds, if you have no funds available they will look after you until you make the necessary arrangements. All that said, so long as you stay within the law Gendarmes are friendly and helpful. One thing to be aware of, is UK credit cards will not normally work at the un manned or 24hr service stations, no problems at those with cashier though.
It's a wonderful place for campers and I'm sure you'll have an unforgettable first experience, sure it won't be your last. You may even be like us and decide to move here.


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

wp1234 said:


> hiker said:
> 
> 
> > Money? We use a Caxton pre-loaded euro Mastercard, top it up by texting when it gets low (spreadsheet on laptop comes in handy!), no fees at ATMs & no problems in supermarkets etc.
> ...


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

We've never had any problems at automatic garages buying fuel with either Nationwide or Saga credit cards.

Denise


----------



## hiker (Jun 22, 2008)

joedenise said:


> We've never had any problems at automatic garages buying fuel with either Nationwide or Saga credit cards.
> 
> Denise


You won't see the "shadow" with a normal credit card - it lasts for a few days, maybe up to a fortnight apparently, but doesn't show on your statement & presumably won't make any difference unless you're up to your credit limit. The problem comes with a pre-loaded card with a finite balance on it - the system could lock up more than you've loaded onto it. You see all sorts of credits & debits on your account - I've contacted Caxtonfx before over a 300 euro supermarket entry which was simultaneously debited & credited (I think as a result of a cancelled transaction because of a mistake by the cashier), & a small Paypal debit prior to the cost of a book I'd purchased online, but which was later credited back again - it's apparently quite normal with any credit card, you just don't see it - which makes you think! With enough cash loaded on the pre-pay card you can use it anywhere - I just prefer not to now that I know what continental pumps do!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Posted this on another thread which I don't think the OP read so you can have it too. 

One or two of these may be of use we went down a little bit further than you but still had time for Mont St Michael. 

Did a similar trip last year but fitted it into 2 weeks so these are just some of the places we went, couple of sites but mostly aires, we went at the end of June start of July.

Nuille Pont Pierre aire - FOC with EHU - buses in to the city right next to site, boulangerie around the corner.

Bouchemaine Aire - Best we have been on, gorgeous spot, cycle into Angers along river side - stayed here 2 nights but could have stayed a week. Large site looks like old campsite and still has loos and showers available. Think it was 7 without hook up 10 with. Pictures on my album

Ronce les Baines Aire not big not great but somewhere to stay, very quiet and did see a Hoopey just sat on house next to Aire also
lots of hissing beetle after thunder storm.

Pointe de Gironde - fantastic aire with EHU - about 8 Euros I think, right next to port, make sure you go past brick building to end as many more spots down there. If you like fresh fish then they sell it from the boats as they land them at the side of the Aire.

Chateau de Oleron Municipal - stayed here 2 nights 12Euro's with EHU. Great for cycle rides lots to look at, very pretty area's.

For a beach where you can park all day with ease try Le Trojan Grand Plage - stunning beach over the sand dune.

Got to go to Soubise this is an Aire on hard standing but with an over spill onto the grass, majority had EHU the more on the overspill didn't get any. Fantastic cycle ride to the point at Port des Barques (an aire here for around 6 vans, also a campsite on the island but looked expensive) along little country lanes we had a really lovely time at this one. Then cycled in opposite direction to the Transporder over the river.

Hope this helps a bit.
If you need more let me know.
Mandy


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

Its worth taking,The caravan europe 1 sites book, not only because there are so many sites, including municipal, but also for the information it contains for new travellers. Its our Bible.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

*Touring France*

Hi

Take your bikes, avoid toll roads and stay on a mixture of municipal campsites, ACSI campsites (if you have the book) and aires. If you don't like what you see just move on. France is full of sites and don't be in too much of a rush as it's a beautiful country.

We have recently travelled through France on our way to Sicily. From Le Havre to La Chatre, which is 500k we paid a total of €49.20 on tolls. Compared with Italian tolls France is very expensive.

Have a great time.

Christine


----------



## tonyblake (Apr 4, 2008)

We have stayed on some great aires but just to say, do NOT stay on Aire de service on the motorways overnight as they are noted for robberies although I don't know anyone personally but there will be some coming up shortly.
Tony


----------



## stephenpug (Sep 18, 2008)

Hi we went last year for the first time and only used the aires one thing we did learn was to fill the fridge/freezer with meat as it is VERY expensive in france if you have a good butcher he will vacume pack it it will last 3 weeks no problem we also used Lidle for shopping turned out a lot cheaper than hollidaying in this country have a great time 8)


----------



## puissfred (Apr 20, 2010)

*Credit cards*

Please be aware that local garages are normally closed on Sundays although they have pumps which accept cards. They do not, however, accept all cards so take care to fill up on Saturday.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Nationwide Debit Card, a few euros to get you by with small purchases just to start with, avoid toll roads as they are only necessary if you intend traveling across France in 2 days, Caravan Club Europe Book 1 and a good sense of anticipation for a great holiday. 

For a couple of years now we have found the 24/7 unstaffed petrol pumps will take our cards. I think most of the machines have been updated now, but don't wait until you are just about empty.

Yes meat may be expensive, but it is very tasty and well trimmed of most fat so you only pay for what you eat. Shop in the markets and indoor markets for the fun of it. With vegetables in markets you are expected to choose your own (unlike here) so buy exactly the amount you want. When eating out, choose little places off the main street and watch for where the french eat out - bound to be good and good value.

You say you are interested in rural France. Keep a short distance away from the coast as it is full of tourists! France is huge so just inland will be quiet and friendly (if you are friendly) and relaxed.

Lastly expect to enjoy yourselves and you will have every chance of doing so.

Have a good time and look after France, 'cos we will be over there towards the end of May!!!!

Sue

P.S. Better make that appointment with the vet for the dogs passports - you are bound to love it there.


----------

